# Crane Decoy Strategy Question



## novice02 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm hunting cranes in west texas and I'm new to the sport. I killed several last saturday by putting a dozen decoys about 20 yards in front of me. Laying flat on the ground and waiting for them to come in. My problem was once the birds got close enough to identify the spread as decoys they started tailing off creating some long shots. Or perhaps they were identifying me on the ground. Not sure.

I'm considering setting up next time with the decoys about 20 yards behind me instead of in front of me. Digging a small pit and trying to be as flat as possible in the ground.

Has anyone ever hunted with the decoys behind them and only behind them.

My hunt is late in the day as the cranes are coming in to roost.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

It has worked best for me to set the decoys behind me sometimes as far as a 100 yds. and get in there flight path on the down wind side. They have such good eyesight that they almost always flare when they get close. If there is any cover in the field like a fenceline or rock pile I try to sit in that to cover my outline. After the first flock flies you can usually tell where the best place to sit is going to be, seems like most flocks take the same path. good luck


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I usually hunt from a rock pile about 1/2 half a mile from a roost. the rockpile is right on the edge of a barley field with the field between the roost I set the decoys about 6 of them about 40 yards out in the afternoon. In the early morning I put the decoys out only 10 yds usually to the right of the rockpile and in the afternoon to the left . Cranes don't use the exact flightpath coming and going. It could vary by as much as 30 yds.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

They have eyes like turkeys. If you can't get hidden your going to end up sky busting all day. My suggestion would be 4 dozen sillo sock crane decoys and put them all out in and around you. Then use a layout blind and brush it up and dig it down in the ground. They will land right in the spread if you get the right decoys and hide well.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

We used to set in a few Canada goose decoys about 100yds upwind of the crane decoys as confidence builders. Scouted the field the evening before just like geese. If the wind is the same in the morning as the night before they come in on the same flight path. Cranes decoy well but you must be in absolute cover and not move. At all. Rock piles and fence lines work for cover before full daylight but the brighter the sunlight the higher the cranes. We would layout about 50 yds downwind of the crane decoys.

You can make cheap crane decoys from old wind sock goose decoys. Spray paint the body the right color. Make the head and neck from 1/4 " plywood and set the whole works on a 3' foot dowel rod. Set them in 2 separate family groups. 4 per group is what we had.


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

Keep in mind you are hunting in west texas which can winter over 10k cranes easily. So if your spread isn't huge (my guide buddy runs 20 dz SS) they had better be VERY realistic. And I would never put the decoys in front of me, always behind and try to hide good and don't move.

Are you hunting in peanut or pea fields?


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Come up to ND, these dam things land in your honker deeks! If only I would have bought a permit..............


----------

